# Saline County or close by



## onesie (Apr 2, 2016)

Does anyone know if there are Morells close to Saline County? I'm originally from Illinois and looked for them as a kid. My brother now lives with me and is an avid morell hunter, but I don't know where to look. Most people that I know have never heard of morell mushrooms.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome to Arkansas. Your best bet would be to make yourself familiar with Ash &amp; Elm trees. I'm in Marion County and I have more luck with Ash but have found them around elms. Good Luck to you. BTW mushroom hunting can be very addictive, consider yourself warned.


----------

